# Recommendation on sausage stuffer



## exromenyer (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in the market for a stuffer.  I've done some research but really am looking for people's opinions - good, bad and indifferent.  I personally like this stuffer in the link below by Realtree and it is not much more than the LEM 5 lb stuffer.  I really want something with steel gears as I have read the plastic ones have a tendency to break under pressure.

https://realtree.westonproducts.com/Vertical_Sausage_Stuffer_73-0701-RT_a/245.htm

Please let me know if any of you have this, have had it and any other thoughts.

Thank you......


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2011)

That stuffer is a dandy.....  Tip out feature.... Snack stick tube..... I don't have it but I like it.... Great features... Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

That stuffer looks great, a lot better than my LEM.


----------



## shortend (Jan 1, 2012)

Never saw that stuffer before. Looks like a real good one.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

exromenyer, I have the 11lb one that Cabalas carries…Form what I can see the only difference is that rails are painted a different color( I have pictures on my profile)….I have to tell you, it is a fantastic machine….. The only problem I have with it is,  I can’t find enough to do with it…..LOL …. Congratulations on the new machine, hope to see many pictures from you with it……


----------



## exromenyer (Jan 1, 2012)

I looked at the LEM 5lb at Bass Pro yesterday and I really like it. BP was over $20 more than their site or amazon.com. Also the one I asked about the Weston is 6 lbs more in volume and lists for $175 with free shipping is all stainless steel and has 4 tubes.  What i am trying to do is see if you can find other tubes for it just in case.

Thanks SmokinAl. !


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 1, 2012)

Nepas has said that parts are not available for Weston stuffers.....not good!!!

Nepas wrote......

"Dont even ask Weston for parts cuz they will tell you there aint any. I went round and round with them about it. One reason Cabelas caved em all. Take care of your seal and dont let it crack."

Check out this thread......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115187/anyone-have-either-of-these-two-15-pound-stuffers


----------



## exromenyer (Jan 1, 2012)

I really appreciate that thread SausageBoy... I've nw totally changed my mind on that product and am now considering the one that Hoity Toity has from midwestern research!!!  This has really become an awesome forum for me, so thankful I joined it !!


SausageBoy said:


> Nepas has said that parts are not available for Weston stuffers.....not good!!!
> 
> Nepas wrote......
> 
> ...


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a Weston 11lbs stuffer that came from Cabelas last Christmas (from the bargain cave)….. just in case I needed something. I bookmarked this site (http://www.westonsupply.com/Vertical-Sausage-Stuffer-Parts-s/159.htm ), I haven’t needed to order anything as of yet….and I hope I don’t need to anytime soon, but I was hoping that it helps someone that may need the information…….. ShoneyBoy


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 1, 2012)

What ever one you decide on look around. I paid less for my 11lb Weston stuffer then the price on that 7 lber. Shop the net good before you purchase one.

 I have the 11 lber and it has been fantastic.

Robert


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah all good if you 11 lb or larger for parts. Ask them for parts for the 7 lb....I got a major run around from both Cabelas and Weston.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

2X what Fishwrestler said, I was able to get mine for (if I remember right) $129.99......Good luck and keep us informed......


----------



## mossymo (Jan 1, 2012)

Here I found the Weston 5 lb. for $112 -

http://www.qualitymatters.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=QMPR-73-0501-W&click=49427


----------



## grabber (Jan 2, 2012)

Check out sausagemaker.com.  They have 1st quality stuffers.  Not cheap but you get what you pay for.  As a comment on their quality, I saw their stuffer being used at a respected, professional sausage making school in Poland.  They've been in business forever and are always expanding.  Good luck.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 2, 2012)

like the features on that 7# weston, that being said i've never had any issues with my 5# LEM.


----------



## sausage maker (Jan 11, 2012)

This one comes with a Realtree cover too! Can't beat that!! Definitely go with this one over a LEM


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 11, 2012)

I have both the LEM and Weston

The Weston has the 2 speeds which is nice.

But

My LEM stuff circles around the Weston.

The orange Westons that were at Cabelas bargain cave have been discontinued. Both Cabelas and Weston have given me the run around with O rings.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the weston, it is a good stuffer but the slow speed gear broke b/c my buddy was hungover and stuffing snack sticks, He killed it. I called weston and they did not have the part. I may be out of luck based on NEPA's comment. I hope not.


----------



## exromenyer (Jan 11, 2012)

I ended up purchasing the 6 lb stuffer from midwesternresearch.com as hoity tity did although his was the 11 lb'er.  My boy and i will be making venison summer sausage 1 lb'ers this weekend so i will post pics of all!!!!


----------



## venture (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats!

When you get the stuffer, be sure to post up the pics?

The tip out feature is great when making larger amounts.

Wish I would have thought of that with my purchase, but my little 5 LB unit is doing fine so far.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Jan 12, 2012)

Good info on suffers here. I am wanting to get one but the funds are not in the cards right now.


----------



## exromenyer (Jan 13, 2012)

The new sausage stuffer.  6lb Stuffer... What a work horse...














Venison Summer Sausage with Cheddar Cheese.







Stuffed Venison Summer Sausage in 1 1/2 x 12 Mahogany casings curing for 48 hours before they hit the smoker!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats on the stuffer............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





            Why don't you start a new thread in the sausage forum

Joe


----------



## dpeart (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought this one from Ebay:


I think I paid ~$170 shipped, which I thought was a good deal.

I've used it once to make some bratwurst and it worked fine.  I've never used one before so I can't compare to anything else, but it stuffed the casings :)

dave


----------

